# Want to buy snowmobile, know nothing about them.



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey guys, my wife and I want to buy a snowmobile most likely next year. I know very little about them, the only stuff being what I recently learned and read about. I love ice fishing the walleyes on the bay and always use my quad, but ive learned from jumping cracks, driving through drifts..etc that a snowmobile is the better option. We want a 2-up for sure. Again, for ice fishing the bay and also to take our little guy on rides around the field. Probably not much for trail riding. What kinds of things should I look for? Other than being a 2-up, reliability is #1. By far #1. I (or we) dont want to be stuck miles out on the bay and cant get the thing to start or something else goes bad (i understand with all things s*** happens). Easy starting, easy operation, safe trip to and from. I just get nervous with snowmobiles because i always seem to hear horror stories of guys out on the bay that had to get towed in for one reason or another.

My guess is like every hobby, there are "Chevy vs Ford" debates. Not looking to start anything. I have been told by a few guys that 4-stroke is the way to go, and that Yamaha makes a very good 4-stroke.

How many miles is considered low-milage, or high-milage? What can a rookie like myself see to assure me im getting a really good condition sled?

Would like to spend the next year saving money so hopefully when the time comes money wont be an issue.

I greatly appreciate any help on this.

Thanks everyone.

GO LIONS


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Maintenance is everything. I won't buy a sled that hasn't been maintained. To me milage means nothing as everything on the sled is replacable. 

Key areas I look for

Is the motor area clean
How are the hyfax, track and skis
How is the body 
Does the suspension rebound and move freely.
Always do a compression check.

If buying a 4 stroke I wouldnt consider anything but Yamaha or Arctic Cat sled with a Yamaha motor. I sold 2 Yamaha 4 strokes this fall that each had over 12k miles on them. Excellent sleds. Never had a lick of trouble. In the 4 years I had them my buddies on skidoos went thru 2 motors. 

I actually sold my sleds to either get a Yamaha Venture or the new Arctic cat Pantera with the Yamaha motor


----------

